# Air filters and a price quote.



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

i have a 98 altima and was wondering what your take on air filters? Is it worth the $50 for the K&N or what about the new Fram Air hog? is there a big difference?

with about 106K miles on the car is it time for the timing belt and what is the proce going to be since i know that i cant do it my self... should i get the other stuff done too... thermostat ect...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Johnjay7777 said:


> i have a 98 altima and was wondering what your take on air filters? Is it worth the $50 for the K&N or what about the new Fram Air hog? is there a big difference?
> 
> with about 106K miles on the car is it time for the timing belt and what is the proce going to be since i know that i cant do it my self... should i get the other stuff done too... thermostat ect...


the k&n drop in filter is a good value when you consider you never have to replace it again. you just keep cleaning and reusing it. you have no timing belt, your engine which is a ka24de, utilizes a chain which is supposed to last the life of the engine. you can replace the thermostat yourself if you use this discussion forum. its a topic thats been discussed and theres even a step-by-step that i wrote sometime back. you can do a good tune-up at the same time you do the air filter and your car should run very well for you.


----------

